# OSChestrator: desktop OSC and MIDI controller for composers



## arcy (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi guys!
I'm developing a new app, an all-in-one solution to control DAWs and virtual instruments in the local machine through a touchscreen. I was been inspired by Hans Zimmer and Junkie XL custom-made solution.
Now it's in alpha version and it is open source.
You can download and contribute https://github.com/alearcy/oschestrator (here).
I hope that could be useful


----------

